# Framed Picture of Jesus



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it alright for a person to have a framed picture of Jesus in their living room, or in the church foyer????


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Is it alright for a person to have a framed picture of Jesus in their living room, or in the church foyer????



I think it's ok. At least they are letting everyone know who is Lord of the home. 

No one knows what Jesus looks like, so we use our human brain to relate to something that maybe our grandma had who taught us the books of the bible. I have my mamaw's pic of Jesus and it doesn't even have a glass over the pic, just a frame and and a cardboard pic. 

That's just a focal point. The Jesus in my heart is, incomprehensible, undescribable, infinite, and....it's far more than I could paint a pic of....it isn't of the flesh, it's of the spirit that Jesus and I know each other.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re:*

Sometimes though the picture just hangs on the wall and that is OK, but He must be in your heart.


----------



## thedeacon (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Is it alright for a person to have a framed picture of Jesus in their living room, or in the church foyer????




Just according to who took the picture.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 16, 2011)

I have no idea what He looked like, nor does anyone that I know of, so in light of what scripture says I would be very cautious trying to make any representation or image of our Lord. I would not have one in my home.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as he is wearing pants and has short hair


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 16, 2011)

Christians have kept icons of Christ in their homes for centuries.  Here are a few examples:

http://www.orthodoxphotos.com/Icons_and_Frescoes/Icons/Jesus_Christ/


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 16, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> Just according to who took the picture.



I think I agree.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 16, 2011)

Why couldn't we modernize the picture?
Maybe a suit and tie?


----------



## CAL (Aug 16, 2011)

Why not,what could be the difference between a picture and say a cross around ones neck.They are both reminders of what Christianity is about and that is all too me.


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 16, 2011)

Swamp Runner said:


> I have no idea what He looked like, nor does anyone that I know of, so in light of what scripture says I would be very cautious trying to make any representation or image of our Lord. I would not have one in my home.



One of the well known drug cartel leaders had a gold cross visably embeded in his forearm.  (always wondered if they buried it with him)  Not sure what that means but it seems related to me.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Why couldn't we modernize the picture?
> Maybe a suit and tie?



No! If your question is serious.  No! Jesus was Galilean in the days of Pontius Pilot. This makes Jesus a real man (a real person with a culture) in every sense of the Word.

Also Jesus went to the Father. He is with us spiritually and yet although he really could be with us physically perhaps, he said that he had to go to the Father so that the Holy Spirit might come to us. I would feel more comfortable with Jesus in the best roman cardins. I don't think it is a good idea to dress him up as Barbie's Ken.

Now I will grant this exception, if an artist is inspired by the Holy Spirit to dress up Jesus like Richard Nixon and it ministers to the human spirit then I have no problems with it in an Art Gallery. If that painting or picture looks like a Jimmy Carter suit** and it is hung in a church and it ministers to the congragation and its gifts, then I have no problems with it.

** I can't help it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 16, 2011)

My oh my.....


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it.  As long as people don't worship the pic.


----------



## polkhunt (Aug 18, 2011)

don't see that it matters. no such thing as a pic of Jesus. He never had his pic taken their were no cameras.


----------



## gtparts (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends entirely on the frame!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 18, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Is it alright for a person to have a framed picture of Jesus in their living room, or in the church foyer????


 My wife gave this to me for my birthday. I found this picture in a book with lots of bible pictures, this being my favorite. So when she saw it at a store, she got it for me. Been hanging on the wall now for about 6 years and funny thing is that I have had hundreds of religious people in my home, preachers etc, and not one person has ever commented on it. Sometimes I wonder if it's because it actually conflicts with their beliefs because most don't actually believe Jesus prayed to God


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 18, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it's because it actually conflicts with their beliefs because most don't actually believe Jesus prayed to God


 
Don't know.
I guess the only part of the rendition different from what scripture says about the Gethsemane prayer is the drops of blood Jesus sweat when He had intense dread for what was going to happen the next day.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 19, 2011)

If you've got a picture of Jesus, if someone asks:  "Who's that?"  what do you say?

"That's Jesus"!


----------



## gtparts (Aug 19, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> My wife gave this to me for my birthday. I found this picture in a book with lots of bible pictures, this being my favorite. So when she saw it at a store, she got it for me. Been hanging on the wall now for about 6 years and funny thing is that I have had hundreds of religious people in my home, preachers etc, and not one person has ever commented on it. Sometimes I wonder if it's because it actually conflicts with their beliefs because most don't actually believe Jesus prayed to God



Based on the frame..........


----------



## mtnwoman (Aug 20, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> My wife gave this to me for my birthday. I found this picture in a book with lots of bible pictures, this being my favorite. So when she saw it at a store, she got it for me. Been hanging on the wall now for about 6 years and funny thing is that I have had hundreds of religious people in my home, preachers etc, and not one person has ever commented on it. Sometimes I wonder if it's because it actually conflicts with their beliefs because most don't actually believe Jesus prayed to God



I love it. I have one almost like it...I'll find it and post  it. If it works for you...well ya know...I have one that no one comments on, I even bring it to their attention, never a comment. Whateva, it works for me.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 20, 2011)

It's funny but I like looking at the pictures in the kids literature.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 20, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> It's funny but I like looking at the pictures in the kids literature.



Maybe because the picture conjures up an image of a kind and loving Savior.  It does the same for me.


----------

